# For your punishment, swindler, you will receive 50 blows on your behind.



## CarolineDL

Hello,

I need to translate this sentence for a show that we are trying to put on and I am completely lost...$

Here is the sentence I was given:
For your punishment, swindler, you will receive 50 blows on your behind.

I have most of the words but dunno how to put them together, in what order.
곤장 50(오십)대를 맞았다, 엉덩이의, etc

swindler: *사기꾼*
*곤장 50(오십)대를 맞았다 ?
*behind:* 엉덩이의

*Help or advice please (as to the order or sturcture)!
Thank you!


----------



## Kross

CarolineDL said:


> For your punishment, swindler, you will receive 50 blows on your behind.



Hi, CarolineDL. you did almost everything. I'd say, "사기꾼아 너*는* 벌로 곤장 50(오십)대를 맞을 것이다." This line could need to be fine-tuned depending on the relation between your character and the swindler to make it sound more natural and believable. 

You also need to consider the context of the scene taking place.


----------



## CarolineDL

Thanks a lot!
감사합니다!

Just to understand: what is the 아 after 사기꾼? What does it express or is used for?


----------



## Kross

CarolineDL said:


> what is the 아 after 사기꾼?


 When addressing someone in Korean, we usually need to add one of noun particles like ~님, ~씨, ~아(here). The swindler here seems to have done bad things before. We don't need to show his/her some respect with ~님 or ~씨. ~아 is just fine here.


----------



## CarolineDL

Okay thanks. I knew -님 and -씨 and had completely forgotten about the -아/야 one.


----------

